# GT-R's in the snow



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Where are all the pictures of your GT-R's in the snow? Oh such fun if not a tiny bit scary.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Haven't ventured out yet in the GT-R.

All sheet ice around us here. How well does 1740kg stop on summer tyres on ice? :nervous:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

I've been specifically using the GTR the last few days, it's far better than the BMWs I've got. They have similar sized summer tyres, but no 4wd and no LSD.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Sliding around in a Fiat Punto !

Saves the heart failure when I slide into a kerb......


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy said:


> I've been specifically using the GTR the last few days, it's far better than the BMWs I've got. They have similar sized summer tyres, but no 4wd and no LSD.


Snow mode? What level VDC?


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

No probs at all been driving on ice and snow with the ice button no heart stopping moments,
(not quite true as i forgot to clean the snow off the lights which was fine till i got on the moor this morning at 7, cats eyes are fantastic as long as they were rattling the car i knew i was in the middle)


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I have left mine at home and taken the wife's Golf as it is cheaper to repair if anyone crashes into it. However, it won't be available tomorrow, so we did a little test of the GTR and GTI traction in the fresh snow and some packed snow/ice on our 60' roundabout and farm road. The GTR has considerably better traction and moves off up hill where the GTI gets stuck. Both corner and stop similarly.

The GTI has 225/40R18 Conti Sport Contact 3 tyres.


----------



## AdamL (Mar 23, 2009)

Not a very exciting one! lol...

I was surprised just how well it handles in the snow... 

I had the snow button pressed down and it seem to use 4 wheel drive most the time! Then again don't think I went above MPH! lol


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Snow mode? What level VDC?


Normal VDC. Used snow mode.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

snow performance also discussed here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/129150-snow-mode.html


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

a friend of mine has a mini cooper S. i breezed along a half mile unsalted driveway with uphill slopes in the gt-r (at 5-10mph) that he had previously got stuck on


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Here was the snowy nightmare I faced leaving work in Basingstoke at 2:30pm today - the snow was falling heavily and the place was gridlocked. I spent the next 5 hours getting from central Basingstoke to home (30 miles) - it took 4 of those hours to get from the office just to the M3!!!

As for the GTR, it behaved faultlessly - snow mode + comfort mode + VDC normal made pulling away on deep snow/ice/slopes/hills a doddle. I lost count how many cars I had to pull out and pass as they spun themselves to a standstill.

At one point there was a column of stranded cars with my GTR and a fellow Nissan Navara strolling past them like a walk in the park. Same when finally getting on to the M3, up the slip lane hill there was only me and a pickup using the the right hand 'snowy' lane :thumbsup:

In fact my only 'concern' was if I'd get to the Shell Fleet services to fill up with V-power, I shouldn't have worried - even after 5 hours driving in 1st and 2nd!

 Astonishing performance *and* practical? Must be a GTR.... :clap::clap:


----------



## AdamL (Mar 23, 2009)

Snap! lol... Heres Blackpool prom at 9.00am with the 'big one' in the distance!

I agree with bazza_g, faultless preformance... I was a lot more confident driving in the snow than I thought I would be.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

just as good as my old mark 1 impreza turbo. my only worry about driving on snow is other drivers losing control and careering into my path


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Epic drive home from work in stupid amounts of snow - just got in at 11:25pm! All the main roads were stuffed so took the back roads, GTR is bloody brilliant - just everyone else getting in the way. 

Loads of abandoned cars all over the place...some of the guys didn't even try to leave the car park.

At one point down a country lane hill thought I was going a bit to fast normal reaction is to brake to hard, but snow mode holds the gear and engine brakes so just take your foot off the brakes is the best way to drive.

Great car:clap:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I was on the M3 for 2 hours, worn bridgestones and fine

some of the other people were mad! 4x4 tearing down the hard shoulder while people were walking down it after abandoning their cars

a "lady" in a little car pulled from the outside lane to the inside to get off at fleet in one move trying to force me to brake hard so she could get it. Made other cars break hard in lane 2. When she had to pull in behind me, then put full beam on!


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Got to say this is great post and gives me great relief to hear how good they handles in snow i have been doing everything to avoid using mine in the snow but now i think i will try it (carfully hehe). has anyone got stuck in the snow in a GTR r35 yet???

amazing pics buy the way peeps


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

get out there








.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Gutted!

Where is my snow in Liverpool?? Even Manchester Airport was closed due to heavy snow, but sunny Liverpool has had nowt!

I feel very, very left out..


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

I’m really jealous. We’ve not had enough to make it really fun. I left my 3 series day car and played a little with the GT-R. 3 series was completely hopeless. GT-R was fun but did lull me in to a false sense of security on one of our lanes…. but I put that down to physics.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I've heard Sweden is thinking of buying a job lot of GTRs..

So that the guys who drive the snowploughs have something to get to work in...


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Driven the GT-R in the snow, every day except today. In the Wifes Volvo today coz I couldnt be bothered moving the GTO off the drive so I could get the GT-R out of the garage.

"Snow" mode makes the car behave like a retarded kipper. Turned it off again.
Nothing else to report.

I arrived at work this morning to find some guy in a silver Ford Focus practicing his drifting skills. Cheese dick!


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

YouTube - Snow Driving 2009, Lungau

VIDEO GTR in SNOW ) enjoy


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

and one more, yes it's track 

YouTube - GTR Snow driving Most


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Gutted!
> 
> Where is my snow in Liverpool?? Even Manchester Airport was closed due to heavy snow, but sunny Liverpool has had nowt!
> 
> I feel very, very left out..


Andy

You will probably find that some scroat has been round and nicked it all!!:thumbsup:

D

PS Do you want me to post you some so you have a white Xmas?? I must remember to avoid Parcelforce.:nervous::nervous::thumbsup:


----------



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Haven't ventured out yet in the GT-R.
> 
> All sheet ice around us here. How well does 1740kg stop on summer tyres on ice? :nervous:



It doesn't 

YouTube - GTR - ICE - FAIL!

YouTube - GTR ICE FAIL! part 2

YouTube - GTR - ICE - FAIL! part3


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Wimps ....*

This guy, is hardcore ...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Took Purple Zilla out for a play as I don't think the snow is going to last a lot longer.



















It was very competent in Snow mode and extremely good fun with VDC off! 









MCR 4 light kit looks ace


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi David, wasn't sure about the purple when I first saw it but its really starting to grow on me, looks good in these pics.
Andy


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

spill said:


> It doesn't
> 
> YouTube - GTR - ICE - FAIL!
> 
> ...


Oops


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Gutted!
> 
> Where is my snow in Liverpool?? Even Manchester Airport was closed due to heavy snow, but sunny Liverpool has had nowt!
> 
> I feel very, very left out..


Drive over to Manchester then CC


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

guycuthbert said:


> Drive over to Manchester then CC


Wash your mouth out with soap and water.

You are talking to a Scouser you know!


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

Missed out on going out in the snow as i was stuck at work, but cant imagine it would have been that bad, according to Kazutoshi Mizuno, this was the precise reason why the GT-R is such a weighty car?!?!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Kislik said:


> YouTube - Snow Driving 2009, Lungau
> 
> VIDEO GTR in SNOW ) enjoy


That looks like the best fun ever! What tyres were you using?


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Mmmm starting to wish i'd taken mine out and about instead of the tail happy fun i've been having in the MX5 (though has not failed yet, plenty of wheel spins though the bags of sand in the boot help  )

But i can't even face my car getting wet  let alone all that salt starting to corrode her and mess gher up, mmm for christmas i think i need some brain help  , some of those pics and stories goes to show how good an all rounder Nissan built :clap: enjoy guys but be carefiul now


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> That looks like the best fun ever! What tyres were you using?



guess


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Was out in deep snow in Aberdeen today. The beast worked very well with no worries . Using the original Dunlops :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

spill said:


> It doesn't
> 
> YouTube - GTR - ICE - FAIL!
> 
> ...




How come this impact didn't activate the pedestrian protection system?

Ally


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

mines been off the salty roads since end of november till march 1st.

so currently flying about in a 4x4 powered evo suv. (great fun)


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

on Christmas day drove on an unsalted private road through several inches of snow. No problem whatsoever. The (standard Summer dunlop) tyres only didn't seem to like it when i tried to reverse to park but going slowly forwards in snow and comfort mode with traction control fully on the thing felt like a snow plough


----------



## Ellsworth (Jan 4, 2008)

Ive spent the last week in Scotland driving the GTR in snow. Left Bolton on the 23rd December and spent 7 and a half hours driving up the M6 and M71. Absolute carnage on the road with southbnound closed and northbound reduced to 1 lane. A few observations.
1. Snow mode is brill. No idea what it does, but it seems to smooth and keeps tractoon if driven sensibly.
2. Weight. Ive lost the car several times on frozen, snow covered round-a-bouts. once it goes, it cant be caught as the weight beats skill and traction. Ive slid into a kerb, amazingly I hit the kerb square and there was no damage. When hitting a round about 15mph at -7 deg I just went straight on and if Id have been going any faster Id have crashed.
3. Front end. I sat in the car for 7.5 hours wincing as the car acted like a snow plough. on the M74. The cars in front were higher and I could feel the front of the car hitting the central groove of icy snow. In the morning I checked the damage and there was none!

Ive driven this car every day over xmas and although care and attention are required, the car has taken everything thrown at it. A remarkable feat for a 500 ish bhp car


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

... I think there comes a point where the laws of physics take over. If you have too much momentum and near zero friction at the road, such as on ice (just like the video above) it becomes irrelevant which car you are in. You might as well be in a 1.4 tonne sledge. So even at 5 miles per hour on ice you will have very little friction to stop. ABS only gives you the ability to steer when you have some friction for the tyre to grip so it’s useless to. You might as well enjoy the ride.

I just sold a Range Rover Sport which was 3 tonnes with fat tyres and whilst it was superb in the snow on ice it was scary.

It’s about making best use of the small amount of grip there is… and avoiding sheet ice.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Godders said:


> ... I think there comes a point where the laws of physics take over. If you have too much momentum and near zero friction at the road, such as on ice (just like the video above) it becomes irrelevant which car you are in. You might as well be in a 1.4 tonne sledge. So even at 5 miles per hour on ice you will have very little friction to stop. ABS only gives you the ability to steer when you have some friction for the tyre to grip so it’s useless to. You might as well enjoy the ride.
> 
> I just sold a Range Rover Sport which was 3 tonnes with fat tyres and whilst it was superb in the snow on ice it was scary.
> 
> It’s about making best use of the small amount of grip there is… and avoiding sheet ice.


+1, looks great though


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Took Purple Zilla out for a play as I don't think the snow is going to last a lot longer.




WOW! Your GTR is looking really good in this pic, definately appreciating the colour alot more now! :thumbsup: actually the more I look at it, the more I love this colour!

Feel sorry for the dude who crashed his GTR into their house, but it did look as if they entered their driveway pretty quickly anyway. Ambitious...


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Both pics look amazing...


----------



## spill (Jul 18, 2008)

GTR ally said:


> How come this impact didn't activate the pedestrian protection system?
> 
> Ally


dont know but bloody glad it didn't


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

spill said:


> It doesn't
> 
> YouTube - GTR - ICE - FAIL!
> 
> ...


Oh dear , but at least the bonnet didn't pop up !


----------

